# Помогите выбрать детский баян



## bibonny (15 Авг 2014)

Уважаемые форумчане, здравствуйте. Очень нуждаюсь в вашей профессиональной помощи.

У меня дочь(6 лет) начинает обучение по классу баяна в ДМШ. Я никогда не имела ничего общего с баяном, а когда начала читать советы и описания прояснения у меня не возникло . Только по размеру инструмента, как оказалось, ориентироваться нельзя - не все маленькие баяны годятся для обучения.

Подскажите, пожалуйста конкретные модели, на которые стоит обратить внимание, небольших размеров, но с достаточной функциональностью для первых лет обучения. 

Заранее всем огромное спасибо .


----------



## sedovmika (15 Авг 2014)

Очень хорошо подойдет Тульские: Этюд, Мелодия (Тёрка в просторечье) или Огонек - чисто детский... Побогаче - Юпитер 2-ух голосный или Вельтмайстер 3-х голосный. Первые стоят около 5 тыс., вторые - от 50 тысяч рублей. Еще не плох Кировский баян Рубин или Мелодия (название схоже с тульским, но они разные). Есть сайт Авито, и если вы живете в городе, то выбор должен быть. Но, главное, посоветайтесь с будущим педагогом, он даст более точную информацию.


----------



## aleksey (16 Авг 2014)

Я покупал в школу для своих маленьких учеников тульский баян. Можете посмотреть на сайте фабрики Тульская гармонь http://www.harmonica-tula.ru
Вот описание: 
Баян Тула 40х60-I, трехрядный, одноголосный, с готовым аккомпанементом, детский
трехрядный, одноголосый, с готовым аккомпанементом, 350х180х325 мм, масса 4,2 кг, Баян Тула 40х60-I трехрядный, одноголосный, с готовым аккомпанементом, 350х180х325 мм, масса 4,2 кг, детский..

Удобный, легкий по весу. Конечно потом придется взять побольше инструмент.


----------



## hasik74 (20 Апр 2018)

Доброго времени суток. Тоже озадачился покупкой небольшого баяна для детей. Аleksey , подскажите , по Вашей ссылке
доступен интернет магазин http://harmonicatula.ru/3-bayan, хотел похожий баян заказать , как считаете , надёжный магазин  , если буду заказывать доставку до Липецка , никаких сложностей не возникнет ?


----------



## vev (20 Апр 2018)

*hasik74*,

Ну что ж Вы ничего не читаете?...

Ну какой интернет магазин? Какая пересылка?
Право слово, как маленькие дети...


----------



## hasik74 (21 Апр 2018)

vev а что не так ?объясните , пожалуйста.


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Апр 2018)

Евгений хотел сказать, что покупать инструмент, не увидя его, не вскрыв потроха и не поиграв часа два- это затея зряшная.  Продавец пишет: инструмент хороший.  Присылает утиль. По его мнению, утиль звучит, настроен, и пахнет духами.  По мнению всех остальных, он вообще не звучит, разваливается, и воняет плесенью и нестиранными три года портянками...


----------



## hasik74 (22 Апр 2018)

Kuzalogly , спасибо за разъяснение , сегодня съездил в http://muzonmarket.ru/ отдал предоплату за БН-41 , как с Тулы привезут(обещали с 3 по 8 мая) повезу преподавателю на пробу.


----------



## vev (22 Апр 2018)

*hasik74*,

странный выбор... А посмотреть б/у? И дешевле и звук/качество не хуже


----------



## hasik74 (22 Апр 2018)

vev , а почему странный ? похожий в третьем сообщении советовали. Искал нетяжёлый , так как младшему 6.5 лет и ставить на коленки 8-10кг считаю тяжеловато. И чтобы выбирать бу  , надо каждый раз возить с собой музыканта(преподавателя) а он вряд ли согласится .


----------



## vev (22 Апр 2018)

*hasik74*,

ну не знаю, что там в 3-м сообщении советовали, но за 35тр покупать тульское барахло я бы не стал. К тому же покупать не год-полтора.


----------



## hasik74 (22 Апр 2018)

vev , так этот баян не годится для обучения ?
  а что тогда Вы можете посоветовать что весит не более 6кг ?


----------



## vev (22 Апр 2018)

*hasik74*,

да тот же Огонек за 5-6к взять... 
Про обучение это пусть преподаватель советует. Мне безусловно ближе аккордеоны. Так вот от тульских аккордеонов просто хочется плеваться, даже невзирая на рекламные ролики Бутусова... 

Подождали б советов баянистов-преподавателей здесь, прежде чем тратить гору денег на дрова...


----------



## hasik74 (22 Апр 2018)

VikVlDem пишет что нормальный. 
А ближайший Огонёк в Рязани , за 400км(мы в Липецкой области) и цена ему 9500руб  https://www.avito.ru/ryazan/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_983734549 и проверить там некому.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (23 Апр 2018)

Тульский ЭТЮД 205М. Если покупать БУ, то следует обратить внимание на механику левой руки. От выработки у нее есть некие проблемы. Хотя такие проблемы есть и у других моделей баянов, но лично я сталкивался именно с 205-м. Ну и возраст... Это относительно. Одному ребенку 6 лет - одни физические данные, другому так же 6 - другие данные.


----------



## hasik74 (23 Апр 2018)

*slavutich777*, у меня младший сын весит 18кг. Этюд всё-таки наверное будет тяжеловат.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (23 Апр 2018)

Ну да... В этом случае конечно же будет великоват.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (23 Апр 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rzpXlxQDzg

Вот например. И по весу, и по габаритам оптимальный вариант.


----------



## hasik74 (23 Апр 2018)

*slavutich777*, а кнопок не мало ? 31справа и 60слева ?  А вообще спасибо , но только я сегодня(в смысле вчера) отвёз предоплату в магазин за БН-41 http://harmonica-tula.ru/index.php?category=catalog&amp;subcat=b&amp;action=list&
amp;id=36.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (23 Апр 2018)

Ну Ваш вариант лучше предложенного мной: диапазон  больше, но и вес немножко другой. Главное - это желание Вашего ребенка. Пусть занимается и пополняет наши ряды


----------



## hasik74 (23 Апр 2018)

slavutich777 (23.04.2018, 00:59) писал:


> Ну Ваш вариант лучше предложенного мной


меня здесь за него уже одурачили
slavutich777 (23.04.2018, 00:59) писал:


> Главное - это желание Вашего ребенка. Пусть занимается и пополняет наши ряды


спасибо Вам за поддержку , как привезут(обещали до 8 мая)отпишусь.


----------



## hasik74 (7 Май 2018)

Привезли , прошу прощения что не сразу отписался , комплектация :
сам баян.


----------



## hasik74 (7 Май 2018)

Возили преподавателю , протестировал - сказал - всё нормально. 
Спасибо всем за советы.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (8 Май 2018)

Пусть долго звучит и приносит радость


----------



## bibonny (28 Май 2018)

Добрый день, всем.
А у меня вопрос, что называется 4 года спустя.
Дочь продолжает играть на баяне, показывает отличные результаты и желание учиться. В прошлый раз вопрос решили приобретением выборного баяна Новинка и готового Орленок. Новинка стал основным инструментом, но из него она безнадежна выросла. Остро встал вопорс приобретения нового инструмента. 
Померяли размеры - удобнее всего трехрядный на 100 басов, хочется, чтобы был готово-выборный. Играют джаз, эстрада, классика. Существует ли такой вообще в природе? 
Основной критерий опять же вес, и конечно же звучание. 

Всем заранее спасибо за советы, очень надеюсь на вашу помощь .


----------



## ugly (28 Май 2018)

Зависит от бюджета, от требований.
52*100 - наиболее распространенный формат баянов.
Из совсем дешевого - Старт, Тула-201 советских времен, скорее всего в "дровяном" состоянии.
И до Юпитер-2Д, (очень часто встречается на конкурсах, кстати), хотя он поменьше.
Юпитер-2 нужного размера, но пятирядный.


----------



## bibonny (30 Май 2018)

ugly ( писал:


> ugly написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Зависит от бюджета, от требований.
> ...


----------



## ugly (30 Май 2018)

На конкурсы выезжаете? В живую можно у конкурсантов посмотреть/послушать/поиграть даже.
Есть в городе другие муз.школы? Можно там поспрашивать.
А в магазинах провинции таких инструментов не бывает, дорогие они.
$2К - достаточная сумма для б/у Юпитера в приличном состоянии.
По параметрам Тула 210 (БН-53) подходит, но по звуку новых тульских отзывы не очень.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7psrsx-6A0


----------



## bibonny (2 Июн 2018)

ugly писал:


> На конкурсы выезжаете? В живую можно у конкурсантов посмотреть/послушать/поиграть даже.
> Есть в городе другие муз.школы? Можно там поспрашивать.
> А в магазинах провинции таких инструментов не бывает, дорогие они.
> $2К - достаточная сумма для б/у Юпитера в приличном состоянии.
> ...


На конкурсы выезжаем, но не из города . А в Одессу раз в год только толковые баянисты дети приезжают, а так или их вовсе нет, или играют на Креминне. То есть совет-то хороший, но школа баяна у нас не просто в упадке, а в пропасти находится. Мою дочь показывают и на слетах в консерватории, и муз. училище чуть ли не как диковинную зверушку.

Бу Юпитер типа Юпитера 2 с его маленьким весом я так понимаю купить задача не тривиальная, тем более в Украине. Про Тула 210 (БН-53) - написано, что он с производства снят, да и жалоб на него действительно как-то много (((. Вот как-то так выбор приходится делать непонять из чего (((.


----------

